# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  اغلاق موقع ميجا ابلود وميجا فيديو الى الابد بحكم قضائي,close megaupload and megavideo site

## mohamed73

*اغلاق موقع ميجا ابلود وميجا فيديو الى الابد بحكم قضائي,close megaupload and megavideo site   *  * 
أغلقت النيابة العامة الفدرالية في ولاية فرجينيا الأمريكية أمس بصورة  نهائية موقع رفع و تقاسم الملفات الشهير Megaupload.com بداعي انتهاكه  لحقوق ملفات محمية ومحفوظة لأصحابها . 
و حسب الخبر الذي طيرته وكالة اسوشيتد برس ، فقد تسبب الموقع عن طريق  اتاحته لتداول ملفات ذات حقوق فكرية في خسائر بلغت 500 مليون دولار لأصحاب  الحقوق الاصليين .  
وجاء بالخبر أن سبعة من المسئولين عن الموقع قد تم توقيفهم والتحقيق معهم ،  وأن أربعة منهم قيد الحجز بالفعل ، من ضمنهم Kim Dotcom مؤسس الموقع . 
وقال التقرير أن كيم قد ربح زهاء 42 مليون دولار خلال عام 2010 فقط ، من  أرباح الاعلانات والاشتراكات المدفوعة في الموقع ، و تقول الاحصائيات  الرسمية أن عدد المشتركين في الموقع بلغ 150 مليون مستخدم . 
طبعا امريكا حجزتهم بتهم الحقوق الملكيه وليس لانهم اكبر موقع اباحي عرفهم التاريخ وخصوصا ميجا فيديو الذي يعتبر من اوائل المواقع الاباحيه الغير محجوبه في اغلب الدول لانه موقع تقاسم ملفات   *

----------

